# NGD! Now I see why they call it 'stealth'. My second Carvin DC800! :D



## cataclysm_child (Aug 23, 2012)

That's why!

Seriously though. I thought this guitar would look a bit boring to be honest. Being just black and all. But I was blown away. So simplistic, yet so classy and so cool, and last but not least: so metal!

I've been wanting a black guitar for probably 10 years now, but with all the beautiful woods and finishes I've just never managed to go for it, hehe, until now!
Couldn't be happier with how it came out!









































Compliments my Spalted DC800 perfectly.

Also, it got pretty much just the standard features, so it came out pretty damn cheap too! I'm seriously considering order yet another one right away.
I can't get enough of the DC800 model, absolutely love it!


----------



## MetalBuddah (Aug 23, 2012)

That is STUNNING  I love how the table pics make it look like it is floating in mid air


----------



## Spicypickles (Aug 23, 2012)

Is that the reverse headstock? 

I'm very much considering one of these


----------



## TheKindred (Aug 23, 2012)

it may be stealth, but ....




it's definitely on my radar.




pretty sweet NGD. congrats.


----------



## ROAR (Aug 23, 2012)

I dont know what's better, that Carvin or that crazy glass table


----------



## FireInside (Aug 23, 2012)

Looks amazing!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 23, 2012)

*ahem


So you bought my sig model eeehhh?


----------



## geeman8 (Aug 23, 2012)

Dude....once again this is just AWESOME!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Underworld (Aug 23, 2012)

Woah. I never really considered a black carvin but shit. This is awesome.


EDIT : is the body binding an option 50? I can't see it in the options...


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Aug 23, 2012)

Nice! Im really liking that guitar.


----------



## Philligan (Aug 23, 2012)

Underworld said:


> is the body binding an option 50? I can't see it in the options...



Nope, it's likely just a plan maple top with scraped binding  I believe the first DC800 posted on this forum had the exact same specs.

EDIT: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/182074-ngd-carvin-dc800-stealth-w-pics.html


----------



## Valennic (Aug 23, 2012)

My favorite part of this is by far the binding. It just pulls the whole thing together.

HNGD


----------



## Exit Existence (Aug 23, 2012)

Nice! happy ngd!



Underworld said:


> Woah. I never really considered a black carvin but shit. This is awesome.
> 
> 
> EDIT : is the body binding an option 50? I can't see it in the options...


 its listed as "non rounded body edges with natural body binding BBE" or something like that


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Aug 23, 2012)

Hey, I just met you
And this is crazy
But you and your Carvin
Should call me, maybe?

Seriously, though; hot damn. Love me some matte black and that is one of the finest examples I've seen.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Aug 23, 2012)

You have a beastly pair of Carvins man. Congrats on both!!!
Stealth finish is very slick.


----------



## Panacea224 (Aug 23, 2012)

That looks amazing, HNGD! You are making me want a satin black DC800 now.


----------



## potatohead (Aug 24, 2012)

Simple is best sometimes and this is a great example. Beautiful guitar.

BTW for the person that asked, that is the standard headstock, not reversed.


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 24, 2012)

Put a binding on an all black guitar and you got the classyness. Even better with the matte black. Looks awesome, dude! Really need one of those DC800s. Next year...


----------



## Cremated (Aug 24, 2012)

I really wish they would do a binding on the headstock too. Maybe you can opt. 50 it. Still a sick guitar. Congrats.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Aug 24, 2012)

She's a fine machine.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Aug 24, 2012)

This guitar is me-THALL.


----------



## Phrygian (Aug 24, 2012)

Man, I keep coming back to this guitar everywhere you psoted it, it's so nice!


----------



## rifftrauma (Aug 24, 2012)

Love the look of this, hadn't really considered a Carvin till I saw this little gem. Any way we could get the specs?


----------



## cataclysm_child (Aug 24, 2012)

rifftrauma said:


> Love the look of this, hadn't really considered a Carvin till I saw this little gem. Any way we could get the specs?



It was pretty much just the standard features, all the invoice say is this:

DC800
8-STRING ACTIVE GUITAR FIXED B
JET BLACK
NATURAL BODY BINDING
CLEAR SATIN MATT FINISH
NO TOP INLAYS-SIDE DOTS ONLY
STAINLESS STEEL FRETS
BLACK CHROME PLATED HARDWARE
WHITE CARVIN LOGO

Edit:
+ a maple top for the natural body binding. Didn't say in the invoice for some reason.


----------



## axxessdenied (Aug 24, 2012)

Sweet, dude!!! Grats!! These guitars are so fucken elegant! I love mine 
I want a black one now to go along with my white beauty


----------



## cataclysm_child (Aug 24, 2012)

axxessdenied said:


> Sweet, dude!!! Grats!! These guitars are so fucken elegant! I love mine
> I want a black one now to go along with my white beauty



I'm actually playing with the thought of a white one now... with a dark binding, and plane maple fretboard, or something.

Dangerous thoughts!


----------



## Randy (Aug 24, 2012)

Snazzy table.


----------



## Jessy (Aug 24, 2012)

I really don't like the binding, because I don't like brown, but aside from that, thanks! It's good to have a preview; I ordered the same guitar a few days ago, except without that binding, and with a black logo.


----------



## Blackheim (Aug 24, 2012)

Very classy!


----------



## rifftrauma (Aug 24, 2012)

Thinking about making a 6 string version, thoughts? Same results on the finish right?

MT - Plain Maple Top
MA - Maple Neck/Alder Body (Standard)
CS - Satin Matte Finish
B - Jet Black
5H - 5-Piece Mahogany Neck w/ 2 Maple Stripes
PSN - Painted Satin Finish Back Of Neck (Matches Body Color)
H33 - 6-String Pointed Headstock 3+3 (Standard)
PH - Headstock To Match Body Finish (Standard)
EB - Ebony Fingerboard (Standard)
NIN - No Top Inlays - Side Dots Only
FR - Med-Jumbo Frets .048" H .103" W (Standard)
R14 - 14in Fretboard Radius
C22B - C22B Bridge Pickup (Standard)
C22J Neck Pickup (Standard)
400 - Black Coils w/ Black Bezels (Standard)
BC - Black Hardware
WL - White Logo
(+ a maple top for the natural body binding)


----------



## HolidayKiller (Aug 24, 2012)

Dat rug.


----------



## jbard (Aug 24, 2012)

Looks great! HNGD!


----------



## axxessdenied (Aug 24, 2012)

cataclysm_child said:


> I'm actually playing with the thought of a white one now... with a dark binding, and plane maple fretboard, or something.
> 
> Dangerous thoughts!



You're telling me. AFter seeing yours I want to get a black satin one 


http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...lusive-white-dc800-has-been-spotted-wild.html <-- look, only if your wallet can handle another dc800


----------



## LetsMosey (Aug 24, 2012)

THIS IS AMAZING! Bravo!!!


----------



## metalstrike (Aug 24, 2012)

Wow 

Too many awesome Carvins lately!


----------



## kruneh (Aug 25, 2012)

So classy, love it!
Simplicity at its best!


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Aug 26, 2012)

Now THAT is a proper black guitar. Happy NGD to ya, that one looks seriously sick in black!


----------



## Tarantino_Jr (Aug 26, 2012)

umazin. This guitar is simply stunning.


----------



## AndreasD (Aug 26, 2012)

Looks as good as your other one, in a completely different way. HNGD.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Aug 26, 2012)

rifftrauma said:


> Thinking about making a 6 string version, thoughts? Same results on the finish right?
> 
> MT - Plain Maple Top
> MA - Maple Neck/Alder Body (Standard)
> ...



It's pretty much the same as mine. Go for it!
Couldn't be happier with mine. In fact, I've ordered another one just like it, haha.



axxessdenied said:


> You're telling me. AFter seeing yours I want to get a black satin one
> 
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...lusive-white-dc800-has-been-spotted-wild.html <-- look, only if your wallet can handle another dc800



I've actually already sent them an email about another one, haha. Another stealth 
I'm going to cancel my strandberg order and get another Carvin instead. I'm just so happy with my DC800's it makes no sense paying 3 times as much for a strandberg you know.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 26, 2012)

You should get a Mayones for the Strandberg money, dude. You have enough DC800 to have a main + backup. Go for something a bit different for the next one. Mayones will get you the same scale length and hardware too, so you'll feel at home!


----------



## cataclysm_child (Aug 26, 2012)

But I'm a Carvin-fanboy! 

And you can never get enough DC800's! Never!

Actually. I want two more! ;D


----------



## axxessdenied (Aug 26, 2012)

That's awesome! I'm hoping business picks up pretty nicely so I can fund my GAS some more this year  This summer was so brutally slow for our city. Glad august is about to end!!  Money, MONEEEY.... I want a black satin dc800 so badly to go with my white beauty ^_^

The Mayones guitars are sweet looking. I would really love to get a guitar from my country of birth 
I never saw the appeal of the strandberg... seems to me most people just want one because Tosin played one  
But, for the price you pay for the DC800... I mean, you can't go wrong. And, I think this is the pinnacle of guitars at this price range.


----------



## Nag (Aug 26, 2012)

HNGD !


(please like my "stealthy" comment  )


----------



## taea3 (Aug 26, 2012)

Such a clean guitar! So many good looking DCs on here! I want to try one out.


----------



## Gitte (Aug 27, 2012)

cataclysm_child said:


>



She is so beautiful!! 

Fits perfectly to your other one 



cataclysm_child said:


>



Congrats Dude!!


----------



## frogunrua (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm not a fan of most black super strats but this one broke the mold. Kudos to you for having some of the best taste in options I've seen so far.


----------



## littledoc (Aug 28, 2012)

Philligan said:


> Nope, it's likely just a plan maple top with scraped binding  I believe the first DC800 posted on this forum had the exact same specs.
> 
> EDIT: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/182074-ngd-carvin-dc800-stealth-w-pics.html



Wow. The phone pics make it look so bland. Really goes to show what some good quality pictures can do to sex up a guitar.


----------



## poopyalligator (Aug 28, 2012)

I am usually not a fan of black guitars, but that thing looks amazing.


----------



## Seventary (Aug 28, 2012)

Nice guitar! Classy and brutal. Grattis!


----------



## stratjacket (Aug 28, 2012)

That is an awesome machine, congrats. It looks so solid, sturdy and metal. I bet it feels incredible too.


----------



## LetsMosey (Aug 28, 2012)

stratjacket said:


> That is an awesome machine, congrats. It looks so solid, sturdy and metal. I bet it feels incredible too.



Hey! That's what I said about my wife when I first met her!


----------



## zeaoth (Aug 29, 2012)

This thing looks so damn sexy. I'm selling my Ibanez RGA8 to put money towards a DC800.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Aug 29, 2012)

zeaoth said:


> This thing looks so damn sexy. I'm selling my Ibanez RGA8 to put money towards a DC800.



I can't say enough good things about this model.
You won't regret it. Took mine to band practice today and after about 3 minutes the other guitarist said he was going to get one to replace his 2228


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 29, 2012)

I'd definitely get a DC800 over pretty much any other production 8 string in it's range. I tried Cataclysm_Child's, and he is absolutely right about it. Solid fucking workhorse guitar to the bone. I'd probably want to replace the pickups with covered Lundgrens just to take it all the way, but you don't even have to change those stock pickups. They're good pickups!


----------



## cataclysm_child (Aug 30, 2012)

I took it to band practice yesterday and the A80 kills the Lundgren (that I have in my other guitar) IMO.
More balanced, crunchier, less feedback problems, way easier to get pinch harmonics, the other guitarist even said it sounded tighter.

Probably my favorite 8-string pickup, hehe. Not that I've tried a whole lot.


----------



## JP Universe (Aug 30, 2012)

Whoa!!! Congrats!  My favourite Carvins have been the 2 black ones.... Sometimes we all gotta keep it simple stupid!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 30, 2012)

cataclysm_child said:


> I took it to band practice yesterday and the A80 kills the Lundgren (that I have in my other guitar) IMO.
> More balanced, crunchier, less feedback problems, way easier to get pinch harmonics, the other guitarist even said it sounded tighter.
> 
> Probably my favorite 8-string pickup, hehe. Not that I've tried a whole lot.



I can definitely imagine that's true for live work. I'd probably go BKP for live stuff though, for that exact reason. I'd use Lundgrens for studio work, since that's my main thing.


----------



## axxessdenied (Aug 30, 2012)

cataclysm_child said:


> I took it to band practice yesterday and the A80 kills the Lundgren (that I have in my other guitar) IMO.
> More balanced, crunchier, less feedback problems, way easier to get pinch harmonics, the other guitarist even said it sounded tighter.
> 
> Probably my favorite 8-string pickup, hehe. Not that I've tried a whole lot.



I'm really digging the pups in my Carvin! They sound great for both distorted and clean tones


----------



## BTFStan (Aug 30, 2012)

that looks fuckin MEAN, sickest dc800 I think I've seen. The trim is really awesome. Definitely stealing these specs if I ever get one.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Aug 30, 2012)

Just ordered an opposite one. White with dark binding, hehe.
Couldn't help it!


----------



## axxessdenied (Aug 30, 2012)

cataclysm_child said:


> Just ordered an opposite one. White with dark binding, hehe.
> Couldn't help it!



You dirty whore!!! I'M SO JEALOUS! 


I think my next Carvin will not have any inlays to avoid any issues. Waiting to hear back about my White DC800.


----------



## potatohead (Aug 30, 2012)

cataclysm_child said:


> Just ordered an opposite one. White with dark binding, hehe.
> Couldn't help it!


 
Never seen Carvin do dark binding before... Interesting


----------



## cataclysm_child (Aug 31, 2012)

axxessdenied said:


> You dirty whore!!! I'M SO JEALOUS!
> 
> 
> I think my next Carvin will not have any inlays to avoid any issues. Waiting to hear back about my White DC800.



Issues?




potatohead said:


> Never seen Carvin do dark binding before... Interesting



They're going to pick the darkest walnut top they find. So it's going to be a dark brown binding. I just hope it will look kinda black next to the white, like the maple top in my stealth look kinda white next to the black you know.

It may look awful too though. Just have to wait and see.


----------



## frogunrua (Aug 31, 2012)

cataclysm_child said:


> Issues?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have faith in your tastes. Even if it looks dark brown i bet its still sick!!


----------



## cataclysm_child (Aug 31, 2012)

I don't know how it'll look until I see it!
Hopefully it'll be sick! Could turn out to look like crap though :/


----------



## LetsMosey (Aug 31, 2012)

cataclysm_child said:


> I don't know how it'll look until I see it!
> Hopefully it'll be sick! Could turn out to look like crap though :/



Carvin usually goes above and beyond with their "Option 50" non-returnable special orders. Does your specs make it non-returnable? Either way, I'm sure it will turn out fantastic.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Aug 31, 2012)

They do!
It's not non-returnable though. Although, living in Norway I don't really look at returning it as an option. It's easier and more profitable to just sell it to someone here, hehe.


----------



## LetsMosey (Aug 31, 2012)

cataclysm_child said:


> They do!
> It's not non-returnable though. Although, living in Norway I don't really look at returning it as an option. It's easier and more profitable to just sell it to someone here, hehe.



Well every Option50 guitar I've seen, Carvin has done a marvelous job. I haven't seen one yet that didn't look incredible. I think they do go the extra mile to make sure it will look good since they want you to be happy with it and know you can't return it.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Aug 31, 2012)

I have a couple of option 50 Carvins myself and they're pretty sick. My returnable ones is sick too though, haha. Got to love Carvin!


----------



## SirMyghin (Aug 31, 2012)

cataclysm_child said:


> They do!
> It's not non-returnable though. Although, living in Norway I don't really look at returning it as an option. It's easier and more profitable to just sell it to someone here, hehe.



That or they fuck up then deny it and refuse to accept it back.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## SirMyghin (Aug 31, 2012)

^ I used to frequent the carvin boards before they became a fan-boy shit-hole and saw more than a couple 'non returnables' have errors which carvin was very reluctant, or flat out refused to deal with. We even had one more recently on this board with a guys axe (I believe it was uncreative?). Carvin's CS has always been a shit hole when they make mistakes too, rather unaccommodating in my experiences. I would never trust them with a non-returnable for these reasons entirely. There also seemed to be a trend going on where the more out there your options were, the more likely they were to 'forget' or miss one, so I never recommend people deviate from the stock list. The risk is higher than the reward.


The guitar in the OP looks pretty sleek with the faux binding, I'll give it that.


----------



## LetsMosey (Aug 31, 2012)

SirMyghin said:


> ^ I used to frequent the carvin boards before they became a fan-boy shit-hole and saw more than a couple 'non returnables' have errors which carvin was very reluctant, or flat out refused to deal with. We even had one more recently on this board with a guys axe (I believe it was uncreative?). Carvin's CS has always been a shit hole when they make mistakes too, rather unaccommodating in my experiences. I would never trust them with a non-returnable for these reasons entirely. There also seemed to be a trend going on where the more out there your options were, the more likely they were to 'forget' or miss one, so I never recommend people deviate from the stock list. The risk is higher than the reward.



Gee, someone sounds bitter. 

I've had to return Carvin's back to them, but they've always had top-notch customer service and bent over backwards to help me out with the return and new-build. When it comes to non-returnable Option 50 guitars though, I don't blame them... afterall, why would they take back a returned guitar if they said it was "non returnable"? I will say this though, whether it's guitars or something else, people will always take time out to complain more about something than give praise about the positives. (And people remember negative stories more-so too.) So it doesn't surprise me that there are a few horror stories, but I would say those aren't the norm.

I'm not a Carvin d-rider by any means, and I've had my issues, but they were very accommodating and made my purchase right, every time. Same can be said for several buddies of mine too.

Even on Option 50 guitars, they still are backed by the warranty. So if there's something structurally wrong with the guitar, they will return it and fix it or rebuild it for you. However, they can't guarantee how an Option 50 finish will turn out, so that's why that warning is there. If you don't like the risk, then don't order an Option 50 finish.


----------



## SirMyghin (Aug 31, 2012)

Not bitter in the least, just in my experience (all 3 of them) CS was this nonchalant nonsense. All I was saying is when you order an option 50 be careful as they seem more often to get other small errors (like inlays where there shouldn't be any, another fine example). The problem is not returning a non-returnable, it is returning a guitar which an error was made. 

I have had one occasion of good CS, albeit they still fell a bit short in not completing the second part of my request. My headstock was refinished however, and was shipped back with no cost to me despite being outside the period where that is standard (there now we have a slightly happy story to offset the shit one ). If you want to hear a real fun one send me a PM. I'll leave it out of this.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Aug 31, 2012)

I remember when I was going to order my first Carvin maaaany years ago. I read a lot of horror stories about them. But having a friend that had a Carvin which was top notch I took the chance. All 5 guitars I've gotten from them so far has been stellar. A couple of friends have gotten quite a few Carvin guitars too and they've all been top notch.

So I'm pretty confident ordering from them as far as the craftmanship go. I'm always a bit worried about the woods when I'm ordering a natural wood one.
But couldn't be happier with the ones I've got so far!

I mean, I sent them this very poor mockup





and got this:





Exceeded every expectation.
As did the stealth one this thread is about, so much I've ordered an identical one.

And look at the wood of this one:










And this:










With my (anecdotal, I know) experience with Carvin I can't say enough good things about them really.
And the faux binding as you call it, is probably the coolest binding I've seen. Kills the plastic ones IMO.

But hey, I've become a Carvin fanboy and I know it.
It's not without reason though!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 2, 2012)

It's a company worth being a fanboy of though!

It's like my newfound love for Circle K Strings. God damn those are awesome strings. And Presonus Studio One.

Some things are just worth going gay for!


----------



## littledoc (Sep 2, 2012)

cataclysm_child said:


>



HOLY FUCKING SHIT!

That's _insane_! One of the coolest Carvins I've ever seen. Hell, one of the coolest _guitars_ I've ever seen.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Sep 2, 2012)

MF_Kitten said:


> It's a company worth being a fanboy of though!
> 
> It's like my newfound love for Circle K Strings. God damn those are awesome strings. And Presonus Studio One.
> 
> Some things are just worth going gay for!



I really liked the strings the DC800's came with, so I asked them what it was. It's elixirs. I'm actually going over to that now. Been using DR's for as long as I can remember, so it was about time to try something new. I've ordered like 20 sets now, so I don't want to try anything else just yet 



littledoc said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!
> 
> That's _insane_! One of the coolest Carvins I've ever seen. Hell, one of the coolest _guitars_ I've ever seen.



I'm actually thinking about selling that one, both of my 7-strings... and 6-strings.
It's kinda sad to sell them though, but it's kinda sad keeping them without playing them too. My 8's have taken over completely :/


----------



## Hyacinth (Sep 3, 2012)

Nice guitar dude! I also like that coffee table lol


----------



## Jordan Djenital Warts (Sep 3, 2012)

cataclysm_child said:


> I'm actually thinking about selling that one


 
Dude. How much??


----------



## cataclysm_child (Sep 3, 2012)

Jordan Djenital Warts said:


> Dude. How much??



$2700 

I don't really want to sell, haha.
Hopefully, with that price, no one will buy it


----------



## Solaris (Sep 3, 2012)

I love that binding man. Usually an all black guitar bores the hell out of me the but natural binding ojn this really ofsets all the black and ties it all together


----------



## Jordan Djenital Warts (Sep 4, 2012)

cataclysm_child said:


> $2700
> 
> I don't really want to sell, haha.
> Hopefully, with that price, no one will buy it


 
Ha, yeah...I'm good


----------



## larry (Sep 7, 2012)

cataclysm_child said:


> $2700
> 
> I don't really want to sell, haha.
> Hopefully, with that price, no one will buy it



well, think of it as a sign of progress. not to devalue sentiment
of course, but there comes a time in life when a man reaches
the precipice of change. it's at this very edge, where one's choice 
is sometimes critical. do you hold yourself back? or do you tread 
fearlessly into the unknown??

i say; change is good. sell the rest of the stable, and maybe someone
on here will find great musical inspiration. you'll obviously buy more 8's,
we'll see more NGD's and possibly sphere playthroughs. 
everybody wins, mike.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Sep 8, 2012)

I think I'll just keep them all though. Everytime someone say they're interested I get second thoughts, haha.


----------



## Deadseen (Sep 8, 2012)

Very sublimely sexy


----------

